# Tow Rope Gloves



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

get the leather glove covers. Like $15 they slide right over your gloves and work great. All 3 of us have them in our gear tote for if we ever need them.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

slyder said:


> get the leather glove covers. Like $15 they slide right over your gloves and work great. All 3 of us have them in our gear tote for if we ever need them.


I have never seen those before. Know any places I can get them at? I am actually not far from you. I have a place in Bristol Wi that I spend alot of my time at. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Fergus, 
I got mine at Laacke & Joy in Brookfield try a google search Dogfunk may carry them or EVO not really sure if the big box chains carry them but worth the look. Laacke & Joy's does have a web site not sure if they are on there though. I've used these since the 80's on tow ropes.

If you ever make it up to Alpine Valley which is currently making snow to open next weekend drop me a line love riding with guys from the forum. Made some good friends off here from the Chitown area.

EDIT: :laugh: 2 pairs are still in wrappers I bought as just in case equipment.
Maker is Kombi "the glove protector"

Eriks bike shop national chain
Summit On-Line
Tow rope glove protectors


----------

